# Quick question- Radio/Reciever problems



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

Can I run a 3 channel radio with a 2 channel receiver?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

yes. make sure the receiver is made of the radio of choice. 

IE. you have a 3 channel 75mhz FM radio. make sure the 2ch receiver is a 75mhz FM receiver etc.....

alot of radios accept "generic" or "other" receivers so long as they are on the same FM/AM band and the same frequency mhz line.

eh!


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes, that will work fine. If all you have is a servo and a speedo for electric or throttle servo for nitro then thats all you need. If you use a personal transponder then you'll need a 3 channel. Most of the time the 3rd channel on a radio is for special accessories not common on most vehicles.


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

The receiver is a Novak XXL and the controller is an airtronics 3ps...?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well the Airtronics 3Ps is an FM radio. But I dont know if it runs on 27Mhz or 75Mhz band.

The XXL receivers are pretty much all the same (some just adapt to different input plugs). Look on the XXL case and it should say, FM or AM. If's it FM and in the same band (27 or 75) as the radio then you are in business. If its AM then you are out of luck.


----------

